# Mental Illness and the Law



## Jasony (Dec 21, 2021)

The fact is so many people with mental disorders are in jail, not mental hospitals.   However, many argue people are being punished for being sick, not for being bad.   What do you feel is the best thing to do?  Myself, I can't say people are totally sick or totally bad in many cases.  It's a complex issue, but we need to be on the side of compassion many times.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 23, 2021)

Mental health has So Many areas, low thyroid can contribute to mental health, it did for me,. 10 years of depression due to low thyroid.


----------



## Pig Hip (Dec 23, 2021)

Jasony said:


> The fact is so many people with mental disorders are in jail, not mental hospitals.


None of which are in jail, only because they have a "mental disorder." Just to clarify a finer point.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 18, 2022)

Pig Hip said:


> None of which are in jail, only because they have a "mental disorder." Just to clarify a finer point.


What level of responsibility do you feel that people have in regard to crime?  How much should mental illness be factored in?  Well, I think it should be important, but it's not everything.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 19, 2022)

Jasony said:


> What level of responsibility do you feel that people have in regard to crime?  How much should mental illness be factored in?  Well, I think it should be important, but it's not everything.


I was simply clarifying, we don't jail people for the sole reason they might have a "mental disorder."


----------

